# Wearable Quadricopter camera



## The_Traveler (Sep 29, 2014)

Intel Edison-Powered Nixie Wearable Drone Camera Flies Off Your Wrist To Capture The Moment - HotHardware


----------



## Desi (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, what a cool idea


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 29, 2014)

I will have one dammit.  Assuming their project ever gets of the ground.


----------



## Designer (Sep 29, 2014)

So if you took a selfie with your Nixie, would the photograph belong to the Nixie?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Sep 29, 2014)

Herin lies the rub...  I've flown plenty of Quads... and something that size and weight, especially with the booms being that flexible wouldn't be alble to tolerate any kind of wind whatsoever.  So if there was eve a slight breeze it would pretty much be rendered useless.

I could be wrong, and they may have perfected some sort of rock solid positiong software for this device, but I doubt it.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Sep 30, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> Herin lies the rub...  I've flown plenty of Quads... and something that size and weight, especially with the booms being that flexible wouldn't be alble to tolerate any kind of wind whatsoever.  So if there was eve a slight breeze it would pretty much be rendered useless.
> 
> I could be wrong, and they may have perfected some sort of rock solid positiong software for this device, but I doubt it.



It sounds like it has some sort of navigation software already, I'm no expert on drones but wouldn't it just adjust its flight once it recognized it was moving away from you? I'm assuming this would only require a gps device in the drone itself and one that you hold on to or stick in your pocket.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm sure there's other components that would be required they're not showing.  Like the BMXer in the woods.... he has to be wearing something for the quad to know he's moving.......... and the rock climber:  without 'knowing' she's moving up, the camera would just return to where she was.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Sep 30, 2014)

W.Y.Photo said:


> It sounds like it has some sort of navigation software already, I'm no expert on drones but wouldn't it just adjust its flight once it recognized it was moving away from you? I'm assuming this would only require a gps device in the drone itself and one that you hold on to or stick in your pocket.



Even with the gps, and even if this unit was capable of a gps lock, which would be amazing given its size, the wind would make any video footage crazy shaky.  These little birds dont do well in Wind, and the lock likely would only be good to about a foot.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 1, 2014)

@Stradawhovious:  you may be right...  but "IF" they succeed, that's one amazing piece of gear.  Won't be surprised if it goes black box - especially for urban situations.

@The_Traveler :  Thanks for digging this up.  Very interesting article.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 1, 2014)

pgriz said:


> @Stradawhovious:  you may be right...  but "IF" they succeed, that's one amazing piece of gear.  Won't be surprised if it goes black box - especially for urban situations.


 
IF I'm wrong, I will be the first in line to grab one.  For sure.   I've built a few quads, and the technology is astounding.


----------



## grep4master (Oct 6, 2014)

It will probably never be released. And if it does, it probably won't quite work "as advertised".


----------



## hamlet (Oct 11, 2014)

Designer said:


> So if you took a selfie with your Nixie, would the photograph belong to the Nixie?


I don't think that this contraption is complex enough to steer itself. There is a person controlling it on their smart phone. So the person on the smartphone owns the picture i suppose.


----------

